# Hard to find the right playmate



## Kerivan (Apr 27, 2012)

We've recently moved from St. Louis to a small organic farm in northeast Ohio. Since moving here, one of the main things we've noticed is that our male WGSD is in need of a playmate more his size. Although the pot-bellied pig does put up a pretty good fight :laugh: We have two smaller dogs as well that he gets along with great (even the psychotic chug!), but still not his size to run & wrestle with. 

We've been on the hunt for quite some time trying to find just the right female for him. I've always had a GSD, or mix of one & am very familiar with the breed. I've always had a passion to begin a breeding program of my own as well (German WL). I understand all that goes into it - the money, titling, testing, potential heartbreaks. I do think it's something I'm ready for though. My issue is that I'm all of a sudden losing quite a few thousand dollars on the sale of my house back home (everything seemed to have stopped working, they're asking ridiculous improvements & then all the hail damage over the weekend). So I know I can't afford the kind of dog that I want for breeding purposes, not at this time. Then I'm due to have our son in August so I know I definitely don't want to bring in a new puppy at that time either. He really needs a playmate & I've been looking at all the rescues in the area too. Everytime I think I've found the right girl, she gets snatched up from right under me! (I tend to ask a lot of questions & by the time I get answers & talk it over with the family, someone else has already seen her.)

I completely understand waiting for the right dog & firmly believe that the right dog will find us, but it's getting to be a little ridiculous now! I can't find what I want in a breeder in my price range (limited budget) & I can't find a rescue either. My boy isn't lonely by any means, but I think the other animals need a break :laugh: Does any one on here have any suggestions for me? You would think that with as popular of a breed the GSD is, there'd be more out there to choose from, but it's just the opposite. You find more people trying to make a quick buck off of it by breeding undesirable dogs. So frustrating! I am all for shelters & even foster when I have the time, but I just love me a purebred dog! Especially when I know where they came from. I've had some pretty messed up mixes in my life :help:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We only have pitbulls and chihuahuas in our shelters. It seems the few GSD that come through get snatched up by GSD rescues. Have you tried a breed specific rescue?

For a playmate, do you have any neighbors that have large breed dogs that might be friends? I've found that even if the dogs do not get along at first meeting, going on a few walks together can help make a bond. Our dog has several neighborhood friends.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

If your guy isn't hurting for doggy companionship, and it sounds like he isn't, maybe it would be better if you waited until you had the money to find just the right puppy? By then your baby would have arrived, and your life would be less stressful.

For now you could find a great breeder and establish a relationship with them. Get all your ducks in a row.
Sheilah


----------



## Kerivan (Apr 27, 2012)

We do have neighbors with dogs, one of which is an intact female who was constantly getting into our yard to play with him. So I had him fixed hoping to prevent more unwanted puppies even though I would have preferred to wait until he was at least two. Their other dog is the product of their previous dog getting knocked up by another neighbor & they didn't even know she was pregnant until they walked out into the small wire kennel they keep them in & seen the puppies. Not exactly the kind of people I want my dogs exposed to! Since we moved in though they've built a very tall fence surrounding their property to keep her out of our yard. 

He gets plenty of exercise & he plays a lot. I couldn't put weight on him if I tried! I'm just looking for a girl to divert his wrestling mentality from everyone else in the yard & give him a little mroe excitement. He is so funny, I just adore him & laugh thinking of him runnning around crazy in the yard! I've been able to friend a few breeders in the area that raise & title their dogs who are keeping an eye out for me as well. I know the right thing to do would be to wait until I have the opportunity to purchase my dream girl. I have been checking the local breed rescues as well, but when we find one we like we find out she's been adopted. Good for the dog, bad for us.


----------

